# Long post of misfit ponies



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

To make this easier, I'll make separate posts for the ones I interact with the most. The other guys can all be squished into this first one.

I found a lady online who was looking for people to help with her horses. She had 10 at the time, 9 of which were rescues of some sort, and she didn't have much time beyond feeding, medicating, and cleaning to get any real time with them. I went out to meet her, and now I'm there whenever I don't have to work.


Red, the only non-rescue type. He's a 4 year old BLM mustang. She bought him as a yearling through one of the online auctions. He was the last one left, and no one bid on him, so she did. Quite frankly, she got lucky in her choice. He's a very good baby and tolerates very very novice riders. He has no idea what collecting or bending is, but he's calm and solid.




















Cyclone, teenager Arab. Ended up in the kill pen at an auction, most likely due to lameness. He cannot be ridden, note the super long pasterns. They just don't hold up. He was very shy at first, unapproachable, but has really come around and will come investigate people for cookies.

Splash, 4-5 year old mutt pony. Also came from the kill pen at an auction. No clue why, no health issues, young, personable, smart guy. He sorta rides, in that someone can sit on him and he will walk around. He'll be a project to start as I get more time.




















Nevada, teenage BLM mustang. Previous owner kept him locked in a chicken coop for approx 7 months, and as a result he developed COPD. He's the fat little herd leader. He's a super nice guy considering what he went through.




















Chocolate, 7-9 year old gaited mutt. Another guy that was going into the kill pen. He had a very stiff stifle. After 8 months of rest, joint supplements, and a chiropractor he moves well and is ready to go back under saddle. He is one of the most troublesome, intelligent, mouthy, silly horses I've been around. This guy figured out how to wiggle under the fences. 











Rudy - 2 year old mutt pony. Somehow he ended up in the hands of a teenage girl who couldn't keep him, her parents were going to take him to auction and somehow the barn owner got to him first. He's a turd. Complete turd. Breaks out of everything, inserts himself into the tack room, has his nose is everything, and is pretty much fearless. He's on the small side, so I'm hoping that when he's old enough to be backed he will end up making one heck of a 4-H pony. 











Chippewa - 12 year old appy. He went from trader to trader to auction to trader etc etc etc. Super lame and stiff, he was on bute 24/7 to make him rideable until the barn owner bought him because she felt bad. Right now he has an abscess about to burst out of his heel. We're crossing our fingers that after it heals he will be able to walk better. She was told he is trick trained, and she did see him rear on command. Yay. :?










Big Mac, 12 year old belgian cross. This guy makes me sad. He was dumped at auction, foundered so badly he could barely walk. The barn owner offered to take him, if only to give him a few weeks of peace before being put to sleep. Well, he's made it almost a year so far. His feet are almost totally new growth, and a farrier who specializes in founder comes from 2 hours away to take care of him. Unfortunately, his laminae just aren't reattaching, and his hips have really taken a toll supporting most of his weight. She gave him until October, as he has bad days and good days, but honestly she knows she will have to let him go soon.

(day of arrival last october, no full body pics, sorry)









(last month)










Nike, Sam Smarty Pants, and Champ are to follow with their own posts in this thread.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

********this post has an icky injury photo****************



Whew, okay, this will be my difficult post. Before I get into his story and photos, Nike had to be euthanized 8/23 due to a severe case of colic. My heart is sinking as I type this. He had amazing potential, was doing well with ground work, and I had been ground driving him for a few weeks. My plans were to get him going back under saddle this month. I'm going to copy/paste his story from a fundraising account I had for him when he first arrived, so if things are repeated/worded funky, that's why. To make the ending short, a ton of people helped to cover his vet bill (ended up being close to $1000), his ulcers were recovered, and his leg was almost fully healed. 


The following two posts are from two lovely ladies who were able to save this horse. The first is from the woman who found out about him, the second is from his adopter. 


From woman who found out about him and got him placed with the barn owner: SSHS WAS CONTACTED TO HELP PLACE AN OTTB WHO HAD A BOWED TENDON. A VERY NICE WOMAN STEPPED UP TO GIVE THIS HORSE A FOREVER HOME. TWO HOURS BEFORE HE SHIPPED OUT I WAS TOLD BY THE MANAGER AT THE FARM THAT HE HAD AN "ACCIDENT". I TRIED TO PLACE THE HORSE THAT A.M. LOCALLY OR NEAR ME. THIS HORSE WAS 3 HOURS AWAY FROM ME, HE WAS NOT IN MY BARN. TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT...I CONTACTED THIS WOMAN'S (ADOPTER) LOCAL VET, AND I INFORMED HIM OF WHAT WAS COMING TO HER BARN, AND I ASKED HIM TO BE THERE THAT NIGHT. I KNEW FROM THE PICTURES THIS WAS NOT A NEW WOUND. IT WAS OBVIOUS TO ME IT WAS AN OLD WOUND. IT WAS AN OLD WOUND AND HAD PROUD FLESH. THE ADOPTER'S VETERINARIAN VERIFIED IT WAS NOT A NEW WOUND, OUR VETERINARIAN VERIFIED THIS WAS NOT A NEW WOUND VIA SEEING THE PICS IN A TEXT MESSAGE. I ALSO SENT THE PICS TO NORTH CAROLINA STATE UNIVERSITY, AND ONE OF THE VETERINARIANS THERE VERIFIED THIS WOUND AS NOT BEING NEW BY FAR. THIS WOUND IS WEEKS OLD. ALSO, THIS HORSE IS UNDERWEIGHT, WHICH I WAS TOLD THAT FROM THE WOMAN WHO ASKED FOR HELP.WHEN I HELP PLACE A HORSE OR TAKE A HORSE IN I ALWAYS TELL THE PEOPLE ASKING ME TO HELP TO BE HONEST WITH ME ABOUT THE CONDITION OF THE HORSE. THAT DID NOT HAPPEN IN THIS CASE.

from Barn Owner: I Rescued- Nike- OTTB (Off the Track Thoroughbred) from Morriston, FL because the owner was going to euthanize him due to the fact he can not race or jump anymore. That does not make him useless! No one else seemed to be interested and he seemed to be in good health other than a healed bowed tendon,*** That is what the barn manager stated*** and also what was written on the FB post for *Nike* When he arrived 2 May 2012 ( I paid for transport) Nike is thin, hooves are in bad shape and he has critical ulcers. The day of transport I was told about a wound near/on the hock, l didn't know it was soooo bad, Ended up being over a week old and not treated. He is such a sweet horse. I have 8 rescues before Nike and 4 of which are on meds. I am not a non-profit 501c, just try to save the horses I can save. Would not have taken him if I was told the truth because I knew I would be over my limit financially. I can not afford all the medical issues he actually has that I was not informed about, especially the ulcers. He has a pocket under his belly of pooled blood from a perforation in his gut lining. They sent a bag of grain with him but I don't think he was getting grain so when I gave it to him it exacerbated the existing ulcer. The truth would have been much better for Nike. I am retired from the Army and have a set budget for what I can do...... If any of my friends or facebook friends can.... please help Nike any amount will help, the ulcers are soooo expensive to treat. He has had three rounds of IV antibiotics and now is on Sulfa Trim and daily bandage change and ulcer meds. Thank-You ever so much. ..I pray Nike fully recovers from his neglect.

Now a bit from me. I have visited Nike twice since his arrival. He is an absolute gentleman; he doesn't fight having his bandage changed or taking his medications. Right now he is a bit stand offish around people at first, but once you are around for a few minutes he will show interest in hanging out. I sat in a chair in the barn aisle for a little bit and he stood with me, occasionally reaching down to touch his nose to my leg or shoe. I'll be updating with photos and more news of his condition on a regular basis. Right now the focus is on getting his leg healed, his ulcers healed, and weight on him. He needs a blood panel test, and the medications for the ulcers are very expensive. Any amount donated toward his vet bill is appreciated more than you know. This poor guy didn't deserve what he has gone through, and now that he is in a good home everything that can be done to make him healthy will be done. Thanks to everyone for the support! 



(second ChipIn post from me)

I was searching for more background information on Nike. I was using his registered name, which is Holding The Check. I wasn't expecting to find much of anything, just hoping for some information on when he raced or if he was ever used as a stallion. I found the name of his former trainer (not disclosing the name) so I took a shot at what would come up under her name. A Yahoo article popped up covering an episode of Undercover Boss, Churchill Downs, Episode 5, Season 1. While scrolling the article, I read this:

Striding across the apron to watch her horse race, [name removed by me] tells Billy to not even think about working in this game, it's dying and there are few if any opportunities. Billy's real surprised at this. Man, doesn't he read the trades? Holding the Check finishes badly and [name removed by me] is angry, disappointed and fearful of the future. "When you're down to your last couple of hundred bucks . . . "

I was completely shocked by seeing his name. My husband and I immediately began looking for this episode, which he found relatively quickly. I was so nervous to watch it because I was afraid I was wrong.. Well. I was right. Holding The Check was shown racing in the episode. I took screen shots for anyone who may not be able to watch the video.

A button will begin a countdown after you click the link. Wait for it to say "continue as a free user" then simply click and watch. Nike is shown at 12:16. 

UnderCover.Boss.S01E05.HD.avi | PutLocker



(screen shots from the TV show)


























































(in June)


----------

